# Hoyt Ultra Elite VS. Vantage Elite???



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

For HUNTER class ONLY, keeping in mind that the Hunter class allows only a 12" max stabilizer, and pin sight, nothing else to balance the bow...Which of the two is a better choice??...I've heard great reviews of the Vantage Elite, but mostly from Open class type shooters, that rig the bows out with longrods, side rods or counter-weights, and long, heavy scoped sights...The Ultra Elite is shorter, lighter, and faster, but the longer, heavier, slightly slower Vanatge Elite has more brace for forgiveness, and is said to "Hold" better...I personally lean toward a longer A-T-A bow, even though I have a short draw length...I'm looking for opinions from some of Y'all that have shot both, or better yet, own/owned both....I've owned an UltraTec, Pro Elite, Vantage Pro, and two Ultra Elites...Thinking about ordering a Vantage Elite...Thanks in advance!......Take Care......Harperman


----------



## -BIS- (Mar 24, 2009)

*My .02 cents*

Get a Vantage elite and stabilize it with a 12" B-Stinger. Can't go wrong w/ that set-up.:darkbeer:


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

Harperman said:


> For HUNTER class ONLY, keeping in mind that the Hunter class allows only a 12" max stabilizer, and pin sight, nothing else to balance the bow...Which of the two is a better choice??...I've heard great reviews of the Vantage Elite, but mostly from Open class type shooters, that rig the bows out with longrods, side rods or counter-weights, and long, heavy scoped sights...The Ultra Elite is shorter, lighter, and faster, but the longer, heavier, slightly slower Vanatge Elite has more brace for forgiveness, and is said to "Hold" better...I personally lean toward a longer A-T-A bow, even though I have a short draw length...I'm looking for opinions from some of Y'all that have shot both, or better yet, own/owned both....I've owned an UltraTec, Pro Elite, Vantage Pro, and two Ultra Elites...Thinking about ordering a Vantage Elite...Thanks in advance!......Take Care......Harperman


believe it or not at full draw the bow has near perfect balance with nothing on it, and with the longer heavier riser it just sits there.

i have owned many PE's and UE's all with different limb and cam combinations and the VE seems to be more stable when compared to the PE's and UE's with less weight and less stabilizer involved.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I shoot the Hunter class and have a Vantage Elite with a 12" 17 oz B stinger. Let's just say it doesn't get any better than that. You won't go wrong with one. I sold 2 Ultra Elites and a Pro elite :mg:to buy 2 vantage elite I like them so well!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The bow is still a bow...the bow doesn't care how you set it up....FS or BHFS or fingers. :wink:

If you shoot a VE better setup for FS it isn't going to shoot worse for you then a UE because its set up with pins....


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> The bow is still a bow...the bow doesn't care how you set it up....FS or BHFS or fingers. :wink:
> 
> If you shoot a VE better setup for FS it isn't going to shoot worse for you then a UE because its set up with pins....


......What I was getting at is that some bows seem like they were designed to be shot with alot of weight and/or stabilisation to wring out the best from them...Case in point, some of the PSE bows, like the Mojo, for example...Not that impressive of a bow as set-up for Hunter class..., but seemed to shoot better with longrod, and some weight added to it....Moneymaker is kinda the same way...in a hunter class set-up, it seems that some bows just dont need much "Gear" on them...Case in point, the Katera XL....Holds and balances very well with a decent Hunter class stab on it....Probably just that much better with a longrod, and side rods, but that equipment class is waaay out of my league right now...L.O.L...Thanks for Your input, Brown Hornet!...As always, I welcome Your wisdom on such matters!...Take care!......Harperman


----------

